# "designer dogs" ??



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

I went into a pet store yesterday to get some dog food and I couldn't help but stop and look at the puppies. When I was reading the breeds and prices on the cages this is what I saw.

"Chi-weenie"-$750
"Poo-chi"-$700
"Chi-pom"-$800
"puggle"-$900
"malti-poo"-$850

There were others too. Like "shi-poo", and "Schnoodle".

Out of 15 puppies, only 6 were pure bred dogs. 3 chihuahuas, that shared a cage, a shitzu, and 2 dachshunds. 

They were all priced at $600 or less.

Whats with the "fad" for designer dogs?
I've seen ads in papers where these "designer doggies" can cost up to $1500.
They are cute, no doubt about that.
People rarely payed for mixed bred dogs out of the paper before it became a fad. 
I don't get it.


How does everyone here feel about these "designer dogs"?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

They are absolutely ridiculous. You can find thousands of these "designer dogs" in shelters all across America. The concept of breeding with the sole purpose of making money off mutts is beyond me. If you're not going to breed to improve upon the breed then you should not be breeding.

A few months ago a new puppy store opened up down the road, I had to go in. I made a stink about all their deisgner pups with one of the sales associates but she knew next to nothing about them so I emailed the owners about how disgusted I was that backyard breeders like them opened up a shop in my town. They carried a lot of quality foods but, as I told them, I would never shop in their store.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw a "puggle" on the newspaper this morning for $1200. Oh, but it's okay, because it was a "purebred puggle".

Breeding Australian Labradoodles as an attempt to create nonshedding, hypoallergenic guide dogs, I can actually respect. At least it wasn't two breeds thrown together (of course, the program was later terminated). 

But a pug x beagle?! A Maltese x Yorkie? WHY?


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

Guide Dogs For The Blind is currently crossing Goldens with Labs. They have made outstanding Guides so far. They are taller and appear to have higher stamina. So far, so good. They are known as Golden/Lab crosses or Lab/Golden crosses, depending on the breed of the sire. They do not allow the crosses to be used for any breeding purposes.

The experiment in Austrailia failed and was discontinued because of the fact that there is no such thing as a "hypoallergenic" dog no matter how much breeding is done. One may be able to breed a dog that is less allergenic than others, but not one that it totally allergy non-reactive.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Equinox said:


> I saw a "puggle" on the newspaper this morning for $1200. Oh, but it's okay, because it was a "purebred puggle".
> 
> Breeding Australian Labradoodles as an attempt to create nonshedding, hypoallergenic guide dogs, I can actually respect. At least it wasn't two breeds thrown together (of course, the program was later terminated).
> 
> But a pug x beagle?! A Maltese x Yorkie? WHY?


I know! Morkie??
And where do they come up with the names
They aren't pure bred dogs.
I want to breed schnauzers in the future, but not for money. I want to breed them because I love the breed. The only reason I haven't done it yet is because there are so many unwanted animals in the world, and because i don't want to put my little girl at risk.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I 110% respect the breeding of Labs x Goldens for the guide dog program. Health tests are done, and it's for a great purpose. No one would find any fault in that. Maltese x Yorkie crosses and Pug x Beagle crosses are another matter entirely.

I didn't know why the project failed, thanks for the information. Unfortunately, I still see MANY advertisements for Australian Labradoodles, Labradoodles, and all kinds of mixes in general, being sold for big bucks and profit. Sure, some people have a responsible breeding program. But should those mixes be bred? Surely not. Still, if I had to choose between the Australian Labradoodle and the Labradoodle, I'd pick the former anyday. Not that I'm a fan for either. Ugh, these issues with puppy mills and designer breeders and backyard breeders is just, so frustrating (understatement, for lack of a better and still appropriate for the forums word).



Rayne01 said:


> I know! Morkie??
> And where do they come up with the names
> They aren't pure bred dogs.
> I want to breed schnauzers in the future, but not for money. I want to breed them because I love the breed. The only reason I haven't done it yet is because there are so many unwanted animals in the world, and because i don't want to put my little girl at risk.


It's not even as if I think purebred dogs are the only good dogs out there. Some of my favorite dogs in the neighborhood and on DF are mixed breeds. The sweetest, best behaved dog on the block is a mixed breed, and he's Trent's best friend. I love mutts. Just not the idea of breeding them for stupid reasons and the people who breed them, and the big price tags on them. 

Breeding a dog, of course, isn't just about loving the breed and doing health tests (I'm sure you know that). Trent is from a reputable breeder. He comes from great working lines, and none of the dogs in his pedigree have ever had problems with hips or elbows. All the dogs in his 5 generation pedigree have working titles, whether it's SchH, IPO, VPG, etc. Trent isn't the least bit aggressive, and is good with people and dogs of all kinds. 

But even if he passes all the health tests (OFA/Pennhip, CERF, etc.), and continues to be the perfect family dog, I wouldn't breed him, or even think of it. Why? Because you can easily find a perfect, friendly, sweet, healthy dog from the shelter. Because you can pick up a friendly dog that's displaysia free from a backyard breeder. Trent doesn't have the drive to track or earn a Schutzhund title. He definitely does not have the structure to earn a show title. There is no reason anyone should breed a pet quality litter. They can breed a litter because the parents have earned show/working titles and the litter will be full of show/working prospects, but to breed a litter with the intent of producing pet puppies is absurd as well. 

There are quite enough pet quality dogs in the world. Only dogs that have something to offer to the breed itself should be bred. And "but he's a great pet!" doesn't really cut it. 

[/endrant]


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Rayne01 said:


> How does everyone here feel about these "designer dogs"?


Very simply, the breeders who breed mixes for their marketing value are worthless POS.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a Maltepoo. I usually refer to him as a maltese/poodle mix since I hate the way Maltepoo sounds and I recognized from the start that there's no such thing as a "purebred" mixed breed, even though I willingly paid $450 for Odo from a pet store.

Would I buy from a pet store again? To be honest, I doubt it. As much as I love my Odo, and as perfect as I think he is for our family, our next dog will be a pure bred from a reputable breeder or a rescue/shelter dog. I followed the recommendation of multiple small breed owners here locally and, naively, believed that this local store dealt with local reputable breeders. I have since learned otherwise.

If I had it to do over again, though, I'd snap Odo up for $450 again in a heartbeat


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Equinox said:


> It's not even as if I think purebred dogs are the only good dogs out there. Some of my favorite dogs in the neighborhood and on DF are mixed breeds. The sweetest, best behaved dog on the block is a mixed breed, and he's Trent's best friend. I love mutts. Just not the idea of breeding them for stupid reasons and the people who breed them, and the big price tags on them.
> 
> Breeding a dog, of course, isn't just about loving the breed and doing health tests (I'm sure you know that). Trent is from a reputable breeder. He comes from great working lines, and none of the dogs in his pedigree have ever had problems with hips or elbows. All the dogs in his 5 generation pedigree have working titles, whether it's SchH, IPO, VPG, etc. Trent isn't the least bit aggressive, and is good with people and dogs of all kinds.
> 
> ...


Im well aware that mixed breed dogs are just as great as pure bred. I have a doberman/rottie mixed and she is great. I wasn't planning on breeding "pet quality" litters. My dog's parents(and their parents, ect.) all have show titles, and I have her papers. None of the dogs in her pedigree have had problems. So I do have a reason to breed her. I want to wait till later on, because she is only a year old( I don't plan on breeding until she is 2, if I decide to breed) and after she has this litter( I plan on keeping a male) Im going to have her spayed and buy another female from a registered breeder. But, we haven't even deff. decided to breed her yet. If we decide against it, we are going to have her spayed, and buy a male.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, the thing is is that a good pedigree isn't a good enough reason. Just as two working line dogs with working titles can produced a low drive dog that won't do Schutzhund, two show line dogs with show titles can easily produce puppies without show potential. Unless you have proof that your dog is show worthy by putting a Champion title on her, she shouldn't really be bred.

I would not buy a dog from a breeder who says "well, that dog's grandparents has titles, so he could be a great working dog. His mother's a great working dog, I just never got titles, take my word for it". On the other hand, if you had a health tested, temperament tested, health titled female with a great pedigree and found a great breeding mentor and did years and years of research and consulted your vet and breeders and handlers who show your girl's breed, and then decided if it truly was in your dog's breed's best interest to breed, and then found a fantastic titled, health tested male who truly compliments your bitch, then it would be considered responsible breeding.

Also, buying a male and a female to breed them together isn't the smartest thing to do, especially for a beginning breeder. I know a few breeders who don't have any males, and some who only have one male. They only breed their females to dogs that compliment them. It's not a "I have a female on hand, and a male on hand, so let's breed them" kind of deal. It's a "I have a female who could use a little more drive and better pigment and better shoulder angles, so let's look across the country for a stud that has more drive and great pigment and better shoulder angles". Reputable breeders look all over for the right male to breed to their bitch. Breeding's a really complicated, tough deal. That's one reason that while I hope to work GSDs, I would never be able to be a breeder.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Well, the thing is is that a good pedigree isn't a good enough reason. Just as two working line dogs with working titles can produced a low drive dog that won't do Schutzhund, two show line dogs with show titles can easily produce puppies without show potential. Unless you have proof that your dog is show worthy by putting a Champion title on her, she shouldn't really be bred.
> 
> I would not buy a dog from a breeder who says "well, that dog's grandparents has titles, so he could be a great working dog. His mother's a great working dog, I just never got titles, take my word for it". On the other hand, if you had a health tested, temperament tested, health titled female with a great pedigree and found a great breeding mentor and did years and years of research and consulted your vet and breeders and handlers who show your girl's breed, and then decided if it truly was in your dog's breed's best interest to breed, and then found a fantastic titled, health tested male who truly compliments your bitch, then it would be considered responsible breeding.
> 
> Also, buying a male and a female to breed them together isn't the smartest thing to do, especially for a beginning breeder. I know a few breeders who don't have any males, and some who only have one male. They only breed their females to dogs that compliment them. It's not a "I have a female on hand, and a male on hand, so let's breed them" kind of deal. It's a "I have a female who could use a little more drive and better pigment and better shoulder angles, so let's look across the country for a stud that has more drive and great pigment and better shoulder angles". Reputable breeders look all over for the right male to breed to their bitch. Breeding's a really complicated, tough deal. That's one reason that while I hope to work GSDs, I would never be able to be a breeder.


I wasn't just going to keep the female on hand for breeding. I have been considering not breeding at all. I chose not to show my dog, but she could have been shown. Her previous owner didn't show her either, and thats what drove me to my decision. She didn't have any of the needed training to be shown, so I decided against it. I got her at 8 months old, and I did contact the woman who bred her, and she breeds and handles her dogs. She told my my dog could have very well been shown. I am planning on having her tested and I am currently talking to a bunch of registered breeders about their studs. I have put a lot of thought into this. I have been getting lots of advice from the breeders I speak too, and I am extremely thankful for it.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm glad you're doing your research. I just wanted to get the point across that "could have been shown" or "show potential" isn't good enough. To breed responsibly, she should have show titles as proof. If she doesn't have a Ch. title, then there really is only your opinion that she is worthy of being bred, right?

Breeding's a huge decision - I'm glad you aren't jumping into it head on.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Equinox said:


> I'm glad you're doing your research. I just wanted to get the point across that "could have been shown" or "show potential" isn't good enough. To breed responsibly, she should have show titles as proof. If she doesn't have a Ch. title, then there really is only your opinion that she is worthy of being bred, right?
> 
> Breeding's a huge decision - I'm glad you aren't jumping into it head on.


It took me a long time to even consider breeding her, and the only reason I started considering it was that so many people want me too. I knew better than to just jump into it, because I've studied animals all my life, and I know the risks that breeding can have. I've put so much thought into this, that I actually set money aside out of every pay check to pay for the things I am going to need to make sure that this is done as safely and responsible as possible. I've talked with other breeders, and made a list of all the materials that I may(or may not) end up needing. I won't just jump into it and put my girl in danger(though breeding in any case is dangerous)


----------



## Syrina (Jul 9, 2009)

CorgiKarma said:


> They are absolutely ridiculous. You can find thousands of these "designer dogs" in shelters all across America. The concept of breeding with the sole purpose of making money off mutts is beyond me. If you're not going to breed to improve upon the breed then you should not be breeding.
> 
> A few months ago a new puppy store opened up down the road, I had to go in. I made a stink about all their deisgner pups with one of the sales associates but she knew next to nothing about them so I emailed the owners about how disgusted I was that backyard breeders like them opened up a shop in my town. They carried a lot of quality foods but, as I told them, I would never shop in their store.


We have a new 'puppy boutique' just down the street from our house. My husband wanted to check it out, on the off chance it wasn't what I knew it was, but it was.

It was dim, and full of cages, and it stank. They also offer grooming, but I'll be d***ed if I give them money for anything.

I'll take myself down to the shelter and get me a nice mutt, thankyouverymuch.

The whole concept of 'designer dogs' is a bunch of baloney.

I did hear once about Lab/Golden mixes as guide dogs. That's actually how I figured out what kind of dog mine was! (we were told lab/chow but this puppy had *no* chow in him). He was a very good dog.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

The fact that these dogs are mixed breeds shouldn't even be a consideration. They are puppy mill dogs, that's what's important. 

If puppy mills are going to breed dogs at all, it's probably better they breed mix breeds so they don't damage purebred lines.


----------



## HuggaPug (Oct 21, 2008)

Unfortunately it will not stop because people are dumb enough to pay high dollars for what is a cute little or big mutt. Any of these mixes that they pay for can be found quickly looking thru petfinder. And half of the puppies these people buy will unfortunately end up on petfinder anyway. It really makes me sick but can you blame these "breeders"? I couldn't do it but if they can prey on these people who didn't do any research at all and have more money than they know what to do with then so be it. We have a client with a what they call a GoldenDoodle and she paid $2500 for it. Yet she can't afford to get him groomed as often as he needs to- go figure. So he gets shaved cause that's all my body can afford to do :0) And by the way mutts are not anymore healthier than purebred dogs as some of these people like to say. I have 6 dogs (3 of which I got from clients who could no longer keep them for some reason or another) and the only one with bad skin and coat is the "hypoallergenic" LabraDoodle I got because the client's daughter was allergic. She's a great dog and my St Poo and her are the best of friends. I don't know what the woman paid for her but I got her free and when I look on Petfinder there are a dozen "labradoodles" that look just like her. Then I have a CKC Pomapoo- CKC being the bogus Continental Kennel Club- not Canadian. Her owner couldn't keep her because she didn't have time for her but gave me her "papers" from CKC so I could register her and breed her if I want. The papers actually say Pom/Poodle mix but you can register anything with this CKC. (She has since been spayed and I will use her as a grooming competition dog) When I looked at our local paper just about all the ads said CKC registered whatever. It's horrible- this CKC crap and these people that are purposely breeding mixed breeds- anyway thanks for letting me rant :0)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There was a newspaper article a few years ago about a girl who was putting herself through college by breeding her dogs (Labs and Poodles, no testing done of course). She said that it was great because the most she could get for a purebred Poodle pup was $600, and the most she could get for a purebred Lab pup was $150, but if she mixed them she could sell the pups for $2000. Well, all I can say is that if people are willing to pay that much for a backyard-bred mutt, that's their problem. 

But really there's no difference whether the puppymills are breeding mixes or "purebreds". They should be out of business altogether, but of course as long as people buy their cute little mutts they'll stay in business.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm going to breed a bulldog and a shih tzu so I can sell bullshihts for $2000!!!!


----------



## RayofSunnyLove (Aug 31, 2009)

This "designer dog" craze drives me mad. I have a friend who was looking for a "Chipoo" ? What will you get? Long hair or short fur? The reason seems to be that people who know nothing about genetics seem to think that just because a dog is mixed breed it won't have any of the genetic problems of a pure-breed. As if simply mixing two unhealthy specimens of different breeds will magically create a dog who is free of health issues. Never mind that both breeds and both parents might have juvenile cataracts, patella luxation and weak hearts. 
Also, so many human beings just follow the pack like lemmings...wow...designer dogs are the latest trend...I'll follow...and I'll find the most popular name to give her/him as well.
There is a "breeder" online who is selling Bolognese/Bolonka "teacup" pups for $3500. My foolish friend wanted one until she went to my breeder who had a "naughty little couple " who got together when she wasn't supervising. She never meant for her Bolonka and Bolonese to breed...why on earth would you want to...but the accident occured and my friend is getting her "designer" for a fraction of the cost. 
Personally, I am looking for a pair of shoes where the right one is a high heeled Christian Loubitan and the left one is a Frye boot.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> I'm going to breed a bulldog and a shih tzu so I can sell bullshihts for $2000!!!!


I lol'd hard.

You have no idea.

<3


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Anybody heard of French Bull Weiners?

Oh man. The lulz about that one.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll have to grab a picture of the boutique pet store sign from down the road. They have mixes with combined names I can't even identify or figure out what dog breed is supposed to be in them. It's shame, too. The woman who runs the joint is HUGELY knowledgeable about dogs AND cats and sells really high end food and other things, but is either oblivious or ignoring the fact she's getting BYB/mill pups.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate all the designer fad bull spit.

But I will say that what I learned about the pricing is, they add on.

What I mean by that is... they by the puppies from mills and bybs for say 100-200 dollars... sometimes 300 dollars... and when they get to the store (in my case PetLand where I worked for a while 5 years ago) they add on to each puppy for profit.

A Husky is purchased for 200... and ends up as 1200 dollars in the Petstore so they can get a profit out of it. With a Bulldog... they purchase for 1000 then they add 2000 depending on the Registration... which we all know means JACK SHIT. Same with all the Designer breed dogs... 

Anyway... then you get BYBs that see these prices and go... well DAMN "if they can sell here for that much! Then I can sell them for that much! Let's go make some MONEY!" And the cycle goes on.

Nessa


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

JLWillow said:


> I lol'd hard.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> <3


Does that mean you want one???

LOL


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't pay for a mix unless it was an adoption fee or if it was a working dog bred for a purpose. Other than that forget about it. I can remember like five years ago these same puppies that are selling for outrageous amounts would have been free.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> Personally I wouldn't pay for a mix unless it was an adoption fee or if it was a working dog bred for a purpose. Other than that forget about it. I can remember like five years ago these same puppies that are selling for outrageous amounts would have been free.


I know! Not to mention, the prices are rediculous.There is no way I would pay $1000+ for a mixed breed puppy. There are thousands of these "designer dogs" on the streets and in cages right now. Many of them will be put to death. Most of the people who buy them don't buy the dog, they buy the name of the breed. They buy them just to be able to say "I have a designer dog."


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Rayne01 said:


> It took me a long time to even consider breeding her, and the only reason I started considering it was that so many people want me too. I knew better than to just jump into it, because I've studied animals all my life, and I know the risks that breeding can have. I've put so much thought into this, that I actually set money aside out of every pay check to pay for the things I am going to need to make sure that this is done as safely and responsible as possible. I've talked with other breeders, and made a list of all the materials that I may(or may not) end up needing. I won't just jump into it and put my girl in danger(though breeding in any case is dangerous)


I don't think other people wanting you to is a good reason to breed. I've had tons of people asking me if I'm going to breed Mina, doesn't mean I should do it. I'm not saying that's the sole reason, it just irks me when people use that as an excuse.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> I'm going to breed a bulldog and a shih tzu so I can sell bullshihts for $2000!!!!


That is awesome  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

RubyLove said:


> That is awesome  Thanks for the laugh!


You're very welcome.

You know the sad reality to that is that there are some idiots that would probably pay that for a "bullshiht".


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Whatever is 'cool' at the moment gets people to pay stupid amounts of money. It's sad but true. Most puppy buyers don't understand why a well-bred dog costs what it does, nor do they know what the definition of 'purebred' actually means, so they just assume that all puppies are supposed to be really expensive if they have 'papers' or a special 'hybrid name'. It's just plain ignorance, the same as when people are being ripped off with anything else.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> I don't think other people wanting you to is a good reason to breed. I've had tons of people asking me if I'm going to breed Mina, doesn't mean I should do it. I'm not saying that's the sole reason, it just irks me when people use that as an excuse.


It's not the sole reason, but knowing that my puppies would have homes lined up was a big influence in my choice.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

SupaSweet777 said:


> I'm going to breed a bulldog and a shih tzu so I can sell bullshihts for $2000!!!!


With a name like that, it'd sell just for the "shock value".


"What breed is your dog?"

"Him? He's just bullshiht?"

"Excuse me?!"

"No really, he's bullshiht - a bulldog and a shih tzu. He's named shiht-head because his head looks like a shih tzu"

Other person:  and walks away slowly.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

kblover said:


> with a name like that, it'd sell just for the "shock value".
> 
> 
> "what breed is your dog?"
> ...


lmaooooooo


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Think about the "poo-chi"
I had a toy called a "poo-chi" when I was little.
It was a little robot dog.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Rayne01 said:


> Think about the "poo-chi"
> I had a toy called a "poo-chi" when I was little.
> It was a little robot dog.


There was a cartoon I watched when I was a kid that had a 'Poochie' too. That's what I think whenever I hear that name.


----------

